# Mandatory Instagram Post



## khaoszr (Aug 21, 2011)

Well now that everyone knows and probably has downloaded Instagram, lets start this post off. Please share your user names, and you can also share pics and talk and discuss and get halp and whatnot. Whooooo!









Username: Khaosz


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

mrh3llman or if you want to add me on twitter beforehand Mr_h3llman

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone else getting force closes when trying to upload a picture you've already taken? Works great when I take a new picture though


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

App won't close even when killed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vcapezio (Dec 23, 2011)

samsuck said:


> Anyone else getting force closes when trying to upload a picture you've already taken? Works great when I take a new picture though


Do you have force GPU rendering enabled in dev options? I did...and kept getting force closes when trying to do that. Then I unchecked it and all works fine.

Also, follow meh: @vcapezio


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

samsuck said:


> Anyone else getting force closes when trying to upload a picture you've already taken? Works great when I take a new picture though


I have not had that happen but NatemZ said he was having the same problem!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

BrianTufo on Instagram. Will get some better photos after work.


----------



## kites_in_trees (Jul 13, 2011)

I haven't had a chance to really take anything fun yet.. Soon though! 
Follow: ryan_kiley

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

NatemZ


----------



## rlivin (Jul 18, 2011)

rlivin

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Here's one lol









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## madzozs (Jun 10, 2011)

Madzozs


----------



## MrCapcom (Aug 17, 2011)

MrCapcom


----------



## tbolt81 (Jul 25, 2011)

Sunny AZ, office shot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

NotArtisticAtAll <--- come see pictures of Wendy's spicy chicken nuggets!


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone else notice that we have like half the features of iPhone version?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ncdub (Jun 7, 2011)

User name - ncdub

Add me!








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## vcapezio (Dec 23, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> Anyone else notice that we have like half the features of iPhone version?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


All we're really missing is the tilt shift and circle blur effects... I doubt sharing to Flickr is that big a deal for many.


----------



## kennyfool (Aug 24, 2011)

Boom! That's a cold shot to iPhone. Lol follow me @kennyfool

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Zacisblack (Sep 5, 2011)

Zacisblack

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Zacisblack (Sep 5, 2011)

kennyfool said:


> Boom! That's a cold shot to iPhone. Lol follow me @kennyfool
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


Epiccccc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

vcapezio said:


> All we're really missing is the tilt shift and circle blur effects... I doubt sharing to Flickr is that big a deal for many.


Just annoyed me that we waited so long to get it and we're missing features, if your going to take forever to release it at least give us the same experience lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Schoat333

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

jr313

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

Am I the only one who noticed we've been able to do this for the longest time now. What makes it worth it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

RMarkwald, nothing fun yet, but the day/month/year is young...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

MisterEff said:


> Am I the only one who noticed we've been able to do this for the longest time now. What makes it worth it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> Schoat333
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


YUM!


----------



## dtraini7 (Sep 14, 2011)

tha_dtrain


----------



## BayRican (Mar 16, 2012)

BayRican here the android army is invading instagram.










Dropped From My CodeName G-Nex Using Xparent Red Tapatalk.


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

username: coldcc


----------



## Bangdrum (Aug 15, 2011)

bangdrum.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## vcapezio (Dec 23, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> RMarkwald, nothing fun yet, but the day/month/year is young...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You've been able to filter/upload photos to various sites, but never before have you been able to join a photo only social network of this reach. Yeah, streamzoo and picplz have tried on Android, but Instagram has like 30 million iOS users...plus a ton more now that Android comes into the mix.

I really enjoy it. I like seeing cool pictures my friends take, and more importantly, celebs/musicians I like following.

And, honestly, this app rapes the rest in terms of design. It might not have the absolute best filters, but it is so fast and silky smooth. The UI is also super clean and intuitive.


----------



## centerfinger (Jan 12, 2012)

tbolt81 said:


> View attachment 21762
> 
> Sunny AZ, office shot
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You don't happen to work on kierland Blvd., do you? My office just moved out of the mesquite corp center up the road to Scottsdale & flw. Small world!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Bangdrum said:


> bangdrum.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


If that is yours, I hate you.


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

Trotter the pup. Half boxer/half Springer spaniel

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bangdrum (Aug 15, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> If that is yours, I hate you.


oh it is lol. I've spent 3600$ in the past 8 months on her 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## beardedspoooon (Oct 18, 2011)

beardedspoooon

Nothing fun except the cat. May be on his last life.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Bangdrum said:


> oh it is lol. I've spent 3600$ in the past 8 months on her
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


She is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

My little girl: Make a wish...

nunyazz


----------



## Marathonman (Sep 10, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> Schoat333
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Now there's someone who knows beer!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## beardedspoooon (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Bangdrum (Aug 15, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> She is absolutely gorgeous!


thanks bro

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Marathonman said:


> Now there's someone who knows beer!
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Green Tapatalk


Nothing better than a quality micro brew.

This was my next one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

The fact that this posses off I*hone users so much makes it all worth while.

Oh yeah... ianxcom


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Someone took my username, fuck Instagram.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

Getting off of work


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

hugapunk said:


> Getting off of work


What store do you work at?! Magnolia @ 516 in Georgia here.


----------



## Gotrubberducky (Dec 1, 2011)

Two of my favorite things


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Add me y'all! mrh3llman

Definitely digging instagram


----------



## Drkknight74 (Dec 14, 2011)

Pixlr-o-matic is such a better app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Drkknight74 said:


> Pixlr-o-matic is such a better app.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Care to explain? And have you actually used Instagram yet?


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Here's one, set the table on fire. Follow me at em1soldier

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Add me y'all! mrh3llman
> 
> Definitely digging instagram


What size are your gauges?


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> What size are your gauges?


5/8"! Don't believe I'm going to go much bigger either haha.


----------



## xratede (Mar 2, 2012)

grimreaper912

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Zalyia38 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok...you convinced me! I'll play. I added all of you. Me = zalyia38.


----------



## kennyfool (Aug 24, 2011)

Zalyia38 said:


> Ok...you convinced me! I'll play. I added all of you. Me = zalyia38.


I saw that! Thanks! Will add back

Sent from my Droid X running CM9


----------



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

__
http://instagr.am/p/I_3yEGMS7A/








Alershka

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Pure EVIL!








@SergeantKittens
Galaxy


----------



## Tak3_it_ez (Jul 25, 2011)

Drkknight74 said:


> Care to explain? And have you actually used Instagram yet?


In terms of the number of different filters/effects available, I would agree that pixlr-o-matic is much better than Instagram. It has soo many options. But I cant say that I agree that as a whole it is better than Instagram, as to me, they are, for the most part, two completely different apps. Instagram is more of a social app..like a twitter for just pics. Whereas, pixlr-o-matic is more so for just editing pics. Yea, you can share them afterwards with pixlr-o-matic, but its just not the same. To me, its kinda like saying gmail is much better than twitter or something. You can achieve the same goal of communicating with people using both, but they have completely different functions/purposes (not sure if that's the best example, but it's the first thing that came to mind). Anyways, just my opinion on the subject. I'm sure others might agree or disagree...


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

Bangdrum said:


> oh it is lol. I've spent 3600$ in the past 8 months on her
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Wot the hell iz that thing on ur snare?? iPod?!???!??!!!??!!!! I hope u put it there for target practice!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

centerfinger said:


> You don't happen to work on kierland Blvd., do you? My office just moved out of the mesquite corp center up the road to Scottsdale & flw. Small world!
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


that's super funny!! I just sent him a PM asking the SAME thing!!

My corporate office is right on the backside of Kierland CC...


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

ant_fallin


----------



## centerfinger (Jan 12, 2012)

antintyty said:


> that's super funny!! I just sent him a PM asking the SAME thing!!
> 
> My corporate office is right on the backside of Kierland CC...


3 nexus rooters within a square mile, nice!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm actually in GA, but the company I work for is in Scottsdale.

Last year I flew out there and they had a charity even taking place...on the ROOF of the offices, I won 2nd by chipping a golf ball to the pin on the 3rd or 4th hole of Kierland...

You eat at Tilted Kilt much???

It's right next to the hotel I always stay at, and a block away from the corporate offices...


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

antintyty said:


> I'm actually in GA, but the company I work for is in Scottsdale.
> 
> Last year I flew out there and they had a charity even taking place...on the ROOF of the offices, I won 2nd by chipping a golf ball to the pin on the 3rd or 4th hole of Kierland...
> 
> ...


Still a small world. Marietta, GA here 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kennyfool (Aug 24, 2011)

Tak3_it_ez said:


> In terms of the number of different filters/effects available, I would agree that pixlr-o-matic is much better than Instagram. It has soo many options. But I cant say that I agree that as a whole it is better than Instagram, as to me, they are, for the most part, two completely different apps. Instagram is more of a social app..like a twitter for just pics. Whereas, pixlr-o-matic is more so for just editing pics. Yea, you can share them afterwards with pixlr-o-matic, but its just not the same. To me, its kinda like saying gmail is much better than twitter or something. You can achieve the same goal of communicating with people using both, but they have completely different functions/purposes (not sure if that's the best example, but it's the first thing that came to mind). Anyways, just my opinion on the subject. I'm sure others might agree or disagree...


I agree. Instagram is a social app. Plus you can take your pictures edited with pixlr-o-matic and share them through instagram you DONT have to use their filters. I have to say that some of Instagram's aren't great. I find my self using the same 4 filters everytime...


----------



## dscottjr81 (Sep 17, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> Schoat333
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Definitely a fave of mine. 
instagram- darrionscott


----------



## centerfinger (Jan 12, 2012)

antintyty said:


> I'm actually in GA, but the company I work for is in Scottsdale.
> 
> Last year I flew out there and they had a charity even taking place...on the ROOF of the offices, I won 2nd by chipping a golf ball to the pin on the 3rd or 4th hole of Kierland...
> 
> ...


the wife banned me from the tilted kilt, but I go when I have cash. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## beardedspoooon (Oct 18, 2011)

zerocool79346 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Brentblend I need haz moar followers, nao!


----------



## BlkWolf03 (Mar 23, 2012)

Username: BlkWolf03


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

Add me! Hugapunk
This is my little girl and her cow friend moo moo.


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## _JakeRyan (Jun 26, 2011)

Username: _jtryan add meh!


----------



## wyattyoss (Aug 28, 2011)

wyattyoss

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

8.5%

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

zwade01 said:


> 8.5%
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Or you can man up and drink some four loko


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

User name: Danny_WT

Add me for daily random musings about nothing 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## un4givablelol (Jan 14, 2012)

Instagramed this before attempting to unbrick my bionic. Oh and four loko is for pansies.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bangdrum (Aug 15, 2011)

kochoid said:


> Wot the hell iz that thing on ur snare?? iPod?!???!??!!!??!!!! I hope u put it there for target practice!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


ha ha. I wish but my deck in my jeep doesn't read my phone via usb. It hasn't worked with any of my Android phones. I had a fascinate and a incredible 2. Ipod is all that works sadly. Plus it has a hundred and sixty gigs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Bangdrum said:


> ha ha. I wish but my deck in my jeep doesn't read my phone via usb. It hasn't worked with any of my Android phones. I had a fascinate and a incredible 2. Ipod is all that works sadly. Plus it has a hundred and sixty gigs.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Who makes your deck? Because when I put mine in I threw a female USB in there and just swap out random flash drives 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Galaxy


----------



## Bangdrum (Aug 15, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Who makes your deck? Because when I put mine in I threw a female USB in there and just swap out random flash drives
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Kenwood. It's probably 3 years old. It has a auxiliary but I'm to lazy to pop the deck out lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kites_in_trees (Jul 13, 2011)

Follow me! ryan_kiley

This is in my school.







I love my classmates.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## okie_k (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree with others about Pixlr-o-matic being superior on the editing end. Nice to share them on Instagram though. kah12011970 is my user name.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Didn't want to start a new thread, just wondering how to make instagram automatically post my pictures to Facebook. I tell it to share to Facebook but I end up having to do it manually and its not a big picture, just a link to it on the instagram site with a small picture and no caption. Any help appreciated, its pissing me off!


----------



## NateMob (Jan 11, 2012)

Natemob

Barf, I have no clue, I only share to twitter.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I think I figured it out. Well here's one anyway!

My name is mikebarf if you want to follow. Should be some interesting pictures as soon as I get to Thailand lol.


----------

